# ELU 177E Motor SPeed Problem



## hypnoscope (May 29, 2008)

Hi guys, wonder if you could help out this carpenter, i may be good with wood but clueless when it comes to motors 

I have a ELU 177E, been a beauty for the last 10 years or more... Was working today on a kitchen worktop, and suddenly when i went to switch it on, i had hardly enough spindle speed to turn a candy floss. 

So odd, is it the motor or brushes you think?

Even the speed selector did nothing to alter the speed. 

Any ideas chaps would be appreciated.

Thankyou


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hypnoscope

I would suggest you get your volt meter out and check the line to make sure you have 220 volts at the plug, the breaker may have dropped on one side of the legs,try a new out let, if no go then check the brushes...

It's like the flat tire thing, it was ok a min.ago now it's flat...

============


hypnoscope said:


> Hi guys, wonder if you could help out this carpenter, i may be good with wood but clueless when it comes to motors
> 
> I have a ELU 177E, been a beauty for the last 10 years or more... Was working today on a kitchen worktop, and suddenly when i went to switch it on, i had hardly enough spindle speed to turn a candy floss.
> 
> ...


----------



## hypnoscope (May 29, 2008)

Hi Bob, thankyou for your reply.

I am from the UK, and the sockets are fine, i tried every socket in house and also my friends but yea, no luck.. Volt test shows correct... but if it is the brushes, would it not be intermittent rather than a constant slow speed? 

thanks again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er welcome hypnoscope

It's like the flat tire thing again, it's only flat (dead) on one side .. but it can be one of the windings that is dead/damaged...


===========


hypnoscope said:


> Hi Bob, thankyou for your reply.
> 
> I am from the UK, and the sockets are fine, i tried every socket in house and also my friends but yea, no luck.. Volt test shows correct... but if it is the brushes, would it not be intermittent rather than a constant slow speed?
> 
> thanks again


----------



## hypnoscope (May 29, 2008)

Windings Bob? How do you mean? I do understand your flat tire analogy though


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hypnoscope

Windings

1.	a coiling, folding, or wrapping, as of one thing about another.
2.	something that is wound or coiled, or a single round of it.
3.	Electricity.
4.	a symmetrically laid, electrically conducting current path in any device.
5.	the manner of such coiling: a series winding.

=======
========


----------



## hypnoscope (May 29, 2008)

Update!! Well i opened the top cover today to see if i could see if the Brushes had worn away, but i could still see some left, i poke at the brushes carefully, no idea why, i guess in hope i could get it to work 

Anyhows, i thought nothing of it when i reassemled the router top cover, and out of curiosity i tried the router again, and low and behold, it worked.. so i can only assume it is the brushes Bob, what do you think?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hypnoscope

I would say it was the brushes also or to say saw dust on and in and around the brushes ...

By taking it down, it got the junk out of the way...


Now that you have it up and running turn off the switch and run down to the corner store and pickup a Lotto ticket, must be your lucky day 


========




hypnoscope said:


> Update!! Well i opened the top cover today to see if i could see if the Brushes had worn away, but i could still see some left, i poke at the brushes carefully, no idea why, i guess in hope i could get it to work
> 
> Anyhows, i thought nothing of it when i reassemled the router top cover, and out of curiosity i tried the router again, and low and behold, it worked.. so i can only assume it is the brushes Bob, what do you think?


----------



## abhanson (Oct 28, 2010)

hypnoscope said:


> Hi guys, wonder if you could help out this carpenter, i may be good with wood but clueless when it comes to motors
> 
> I have a ELU 177E, been a beauty for the last 10 years or more... Was working today on a kitchen worktop, and suddenly when i went to switch it on, i had hardly enough spindle speed to turn a candy floss.
> 
> ...


I have a similar problem with my ELU plunge router just recently. Instead of slow, its full speed when I turn it on and the speed selector has no effect. I will take apart to see if that will solve my problem also.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

abhanson said:


> Instead of slow, its full speed when I turn it on and the speed selector has no effect.


Hi Alan and welcome to Router Forums!

I'm assuming that you have the B&D/Elu model #3339 which was the US equivalent of the MOF177e over here. In which case that sounds more like a problem with the electronic speed control unit. If it dies the router generally ceases to run at anything other than full speed. It's the big flat (black) box with several wires coming out of it at the top of the router - item #103 in this diagram. If that is kaput then you'll need to replace it. I've had to do this just once in five routers and I hear it's not a common fault. There is a slim outside chance that the "wheel speed reg" (part #94) has detached itself from the top of the motor shaft. This is a small black or brown "doughnut" and should be firmly attached to the top of the shaft. Whatever you do make sure that you get the correct part for the variant of router you have; both Typ 2 andTyp 3 were sold in the USA and I believe that there are differences in the speed controllers between these two models

Regards

Phil


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

abhanson said:


> I have a similar problem with my ELU plunge router just recently. Instead of slow, its full speed when I turn it on and the speed selector has no effect. I will take apart to see if that will solve my problem also.


Welcome to the forum, Alan


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi guys. I have had a similar problem with one of my Elu 96E routers and it did turn out to be the electronic speed controller. I managed to track down an old one and fitted it. I also have two Hitachi MV12's and one of them has done the same thing. I am still looking for a second hand one for spares. To buy a new electronic unit over here it is almost as much as a new router!


----------

